# Options for a broken campy mirage rear derailleur



## JBHackk (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a 10 year old Marin Verona that I took into a couple shops because my rear derailleur isn't working properly. It's a 9 speed, long cage, triple Mirage campy - both shops confirmed that the "clip" that keeps the chain taunt has broken off - and both said I might be able to try a 10 (or searching online for a 9 - but so far all I've been able to find is a couple 9s with a medium cage). My questions are:

Ideally, I'd just like to replace the same part - any suggestions on where to find it (one of the shops said if I found a broken one that still had the clip - they could break it down and rebuild mine - but that it could be a little tricky). 

Both seemed cautious about the 10 (something to do with chain size). 

Is there a big difference between the Mirage and other campy models (if I found a 9)?

And my last question - would I have any problems changing out the rear derailleur (long cage) with a Shimano or other brand - those are easy to find (and inexpensive). 

Thanks!


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

Any long-cage 9 Campy derailleur would work. That may still turn out difficult to find. Shimano derailleurs are made to use a different rate of cable pull (and cog spacing, I think) and would probably shift rough for you.

I saw a NOS Mirage medium cage on eBay, max large cog 26. Do you need more than that? There's also a Xenon that looks like either a medium or long cage, but the seller didn't specify. PM me if you want links.


----------



## dodger150 (Feb 15, 2005)

If you can find a med cage, you can swap the med and long cage from the old RD easily (just a C clip holds it in). Also, Veloce of the same era is very similar (minor 'cosmetic' differences). I have swapped cages between Mirage and Veloce RDs in the past with no problem... those parts are identical.

Check the spare parts PDFs on the campy website and you will see what parts are shared between the two models.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Oschner probably has parts to fix the one you have...


----------



## JBHackk (Dec 3, 2011)

Golfguy said:


> Any long-cage 9 Campy derailleur would work. That may still turn out difficult to find. Shimano derailleurs are made to use a different rate of cable pull (and cog spacing, I think) and would probably shift rough for you.
> 
> I saw a NOS Mirage medium cage on eBay, max large cog 26. Do you need more than that? There's also a Xenon that looks like either a medium or long cage, but the seller didn't specify. PM me if you want links.


Thanks for the tip - and just got a Mirage medium (both and F&R) for $21 as opposed to getting a new Mirage for $125):thumbsup: !


----------



## JBHackk (Dec 3, 2011)

dodger150 said:


> If you can find a med cage, you can swap the med and long cage from the old RD easily (just a C clip holds it in). Also, Veloce of the same era is very similar (minor 'cosmetic' differences). I have swapped cages between Mirage and Veloce RDs in the past with no problem... those parts are identical.
> 
> Check the spare parts PDFs on the campy website and you will see what parts are shared between the two models.


Just got a medium - so going to try switching it out with my long - Thanks!


----------



## dodger150 (Feb 15, 2005)

Good luck... just be careful taking the C clip off the cage post... they tend to pop off quickly and fly away


----------

